# funds



## sparksman (May 8, 2010)

just wondering when applying for the skilled worker PR do you need to prove that you have the money during application or is it when you land in canada?

hope that makes sense

xx


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

They will ask to see bank statemenst etc as part of the application


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

you will need to prove that you have cad$ 13198


----------

